# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Policia zbardh vrasjen mafioze në Tiranë të Vajdin Lamaj

## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje ngjarje e rende ka ndodhur sot pas mesnate ne Tirane. Vajdin Lamaj, Presidenti i Federates se Boksit dhe Zv/president i "TOP Albania Radios", eshte vrare si pasoje e nje atentati me eksploziv. Shperthimi i ekslozivit ndodhi rreth ores 1 .30 pas mesnates se sotme, ne pallatin ku banonte Lamaj. Pallati ndodhet mbi pasticeri "Venecia" prane stadiumit "Qemal Stafa", dhe eksplozivi ka shperthyer pikerisht ne momentin kur ai se bashku me nje person tjeter, Dritan Arsi ishin duke u ngjitur me ashensor. Nga shperthimi i sasise se eksplozivit, ka mbetur i vdekur edhe Dritan Arsi. Sipas burimeve policore, shperthimi i eksplozivit u realizua ne katin e 5-te te nderteses me ane te telekomandes. Forca te shumta te policise se Tiranes ndodhen ne vendngjarje dhe po kryejne hetimet, por ende nuk behet e ditur rreth autoreve te mundshem te ketij atentati te rende. Presidenti i Federates se Boksit, Vajdin Lamaj i ka shpetuar para disa muajsh nje tjeter atentati me arme ne qender te qytetit, ku mbeten te plagosur lehte dy persona. Ne 15 tetor te vitit 2004, Lamaj u shpetoi plumbave ndersa dilte nga nje emision televiziv i ftuar ne nje nga televizionet e kryeqytetit.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Dito

Vertet per te ardhur keq tek degjoj kete lajm te hidhur, e kam njohur personalisht z.vajdin dhe me ka lene pershtypjet me te mira si nje njeri kavalier. Ju prehte shpirti ne paqe.

Dito.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Keshtu lajmesh duhet te degjojme dhe lexojme nga shqiperia, NJe mbeturine me pak neper rruget e Tiranes. 
Nuk e di po BENZ e blinduar cfare do ta beje,,, thua valle do ti nevojitet ne boten tjeter. 

Kush tjeter e ka rrallen aaa po  NIPCJA ...  

Nderimet e mia... PTUuuu u bofte vorri hale publike

----------


## rachi

te vjen keq kur dikush vdes, verte, aq me teper nga vdekje te dhunshme jo natyrale, po nga ana tjeter kur mendon se nje mafioz me pak ne rruget e tiranes.
Hajde ishalla qerrohen sa me shpejt...

----------


## Brari

Ne se i njihni kta persona..na tregoni c'dini per ta e pastaj beni mallkimet e lavderimet.. qe dhe ne te kemi nje ide per personin e motivet e vrasesve..

Por besoj eshte luft e mafies se  gratacielo-restaurant-Pabo-bordellove  me njeri jatrin ..ose.. ndoj hakmarrje personale..

Te mos harrojme se Bosat vec tre kater grave zyrtare qe kane neper shpija ky hyn  ajo zyrtare katunarja e pastaj  Frizerko-sherbyset e gruas se Bosit.. ata kane dhe  nga 5-6 dashnore kumblla te reja  misse e gjimnazo-tralalara..
E si duket ndonje Shqipo se ka duru kur i ka  prek  ne  familje..
Nejse hamendje po bej..

Po kte gangon nga  Durresi e njihni mo...



shekulli
---



Vritet me disa plumba 29-vjeçari Klodian Saliu, pronar i një lokali në plazh. Motivi dyshohet të jenë hesapet e vjetra

Atentat në autostradë pronarit të një lokali


Llambi Kallço

DURRËS - Atentat në autostradë pronarit të një lokali në bregdetin e Durrësit. 29-vjeçari Klodian Saliu ka gjetur vdekjen e menjëhershme nga plumbat e një pistolete, ndërsa shoku i tij ka mbetur i plagosur rëndë. Ngjarja ka ndodhur pak para mesnatës duke u gdhirë dita e djeshme, në autostradën Tiranë -Durrës, në afërsi të fshatit Kozhas në Maminas. Burime të policisë thanë për gazetën se 29- vjeçari Klodian Saliu, lindur dhe banues në lagjen Spitallë të qytetit të Durrësit ka qenë duke udhëtuar me një automjet tip Benz, me targa të Durrësit, kur është ekzekutuar nga persona ende të paidentifikuar që udhëtonin në një automjet tjetër. Në këtë atentat mbeti i plagosur dhe Osman Truma, që udhëtonte viktima. Dyshohet se motiv i këtij krimi janë hesapet e vjetra. 

Ngjarja
Klodian Saliu dhe shoku i tij Osman Truma ishin duke udhëtuar me një automjet tip Benz, me targa DR 8907 C kur kanë rënë pre e atentatorëve. Burime të policisë thanë për gazetën se viktima dyshohet të jetë qëlluar nga persona që kanë qenë duke lëvizur me një automjet tjetër. Pas goditjes me armë zjarri, automjeti ku udhëtonte 29-vjeçari, pronar i një lokali në bregdetin e Durrësit, ka humbur kontrollin dhe ka përfunduar në një kanal në anë të autostradës, në drejtimin e lëvizjes Durrës-Tiranë. Fillimisht në vendngjarje kanë mbërritur forcat e policisë së qarkullimit rrugor të Durrësit, të cilat kanë kujtuar se kishin të bënin me një aksident. Por kur uniformat blu kanë ndërhyrë për të nxjerrë trupat nga makina e përmbysur, ato kanë kuptuar se kishin të bënin me një vrasje të pastër. Nga automjeti është nxjerrë trupi i pajetë i shtetasit Klodian Saliu, i cili kishte disa plumba në trup. Mësohet se shoku i tij Osman Truma, kishte marrë një plumb në kofshë. Ai është dërguar në spitalin kirurgjikal të Durrësit dhe sipas burimeve ndodhet jashtë rrezikut për jetën.

Policia
Në vendgjarje kanë shkuar forca të shumta policore të cilat kanë bllokuar gjysmën e krahut të autostradës, duke lejuar qarkullimin e automjeteve vetëm në një rrip të ngushtë. Errësira nuk e ka lejuar policinë që të përfundojë kryerjen e procedurave në kësilloj ngjarjesh, ndaj në mëngjesin e djeshëm automjeti që ndodhej ende në vendngjarje i është nënshtruar një këqyrjeje të plotë. Policia dhe prokuroria kanë bllokuar kalimin në krahun e Tiranës, duke i drejtuar automjetet që të kalojnë në drejtim të rrrugës së vjetër. Grupi hetimor i ngritur për këtë ngjarje ka marrë në pyetje disa shtetas, përfshi këtu dhe personin që udhëtonte me viktimës. Uniformat blu kanë krehur disa zona në Durrës dhe përreth, por pa mundur të identifkojnë apo kapin autorët e dyshuar të kësaj ngjarjeje. Lidhur me këtë atentat, thanë burimet, po hetohet në disa pista. Sipas të njëjtit burim një nga pistat e mundshme është ajo e një hakmarrjeje për hesape të vjetra, që mund të ketë pasur viktima me autorët e krimit, ndërsa nuk përjashtohen dhe pista të tjera. Policia ka kryer disa kontrolle banesash, ndërsa në komisariat janë shoqëruar disa persona të dyshuar, si të implikuar në këtë ngjarje. Në orën 16:00 të ditës së djeshme 29- vjeçari Klodian Saliu është përcjell për në banesën e fundit. 




28/02/2005

----------


## kundraRRYMES

1-Drejtor i policise ne Serande...dyshohej per kondrabande, dhe tregti droge, i mbyllet dosja e hapur nga shiku pasi i vellai Bajrami punonte ne Kontrollin e Shtetit, 
2-Drejtor i policise se prefektures se Shkodres, zhbllokohen mbi 150 automjete pa dokumenta te bllokuara ne velipoje.
3- Dyshohet per implikim ne dosjen e Altin Lames, te nipit, por gjithnje nese ke lidhje me GAZ DEMIN cdo gje eshte e mundur dhe ke edhe dosjen e paster. 
4- Lidhje teper e dyshimte me Tanin e Lori Kafese, ( zoti e ruajte te shkretin taash e mbrapa)
etj etj etj...


Brari per me teper informacion mund ti drejtohesh kontrollit te brendshem te ministrise se rendit pasi dosja eshte bere mal... ka zene dhe pluhur por ndoshta del ndonje qe i shkund

----------


## manoklla

Mire ja bene qe e ekzekutuan. Veadini ishte pjestar i armates se Sali Berishes qe zbriti nga veriu ne Tirane dhe ka bere njeqind pislliqe ne vitet 91-98 nen hyqmin e Sales ne Tirane, e me vone. Ai bashke me nipin e vet kriminel e ben parkun Rinia bordell, dhe prone te tyre. Vaedini ishte shef komisiariati ne Tirane, me pislliqe beri lek dhe prona, si te gjithe te ardhurit. Nipi vet ishte ne sherr me cunat e rruges durrsit qe jane grupi Edi Rames dhe Rudines. Ai ekzekutoi cunin e Kudretit ne 1999. Ja tashi, ai eshte ne burg kurse Vaedini iku per lesh. Tirona si duro dot cibanet e huaj. 

____________________________________
Edi Rama- ti je Bota.

----------


## Orku

> Mire ja bene qe e ekzekutuan. Veadini ishte pjestar i armates se Sali Berishes qe zbriti nga veriu ne Tirane dhe ka bere njeqind pislliqe ne vitet 91-98 nen hyqmin e Sales ne Tirane, e me vone. Ai bashke me nipin e vet kriminel e ben parkun Rinia bordell, dhe prone te tyre. Vaedini ishte shef komisiariati ne Tirane, me pislliqe beri lek dhe prona, si te gjithe te ardhurit. Nipi vet ishte ne sherr me cunat e rruges durrsit qe jane grupi Edi Rames dhe Rudines. Ai ekzekutoi cunin e Kudretit ne 1999. Ja tashi, ai eshte ne burg kurse Vaedini iku per lesh. Tirona si duro dot cibanet e huaj. 
> 
> ____________________________________
> Edi Rama- ti je Bota.



Per informacion se mbase nderron mendim per te ndjerin kur te mesosh se nipi i tij qe sot eshte ne burg ka dhene kontribut teper intensiv ne rizgjedhjen e Edi Rames si kryetar bashkie .... i cili ka qene gjithashtu nje nga klientet me te rregullt te shume prej bizneseve te te ndjerit ....

Edi si djale prgamatist qe eshte nuk e ka shume problem se cila bande ia ka palluar dashnoren, ai behet mik me me te fortin dhe pikerisht kete beri!

P.S

I ndjeri nuk ka qene kurre shef komisariati ne Tirane ... rasti i vetem ne karrieren e tij per ate post i ka ardhur ne 98 si shef komisariati ne Shkoder .... me firmen e Fatos Nanos  .....

----------


## Albo

Nese eksplozivi i perdorur ka qene C4, sic pretendon shtypi shqiptar, atehere kriminelet ne Shqiperi duhet te bejne vrime miu si Sadami qe te futen.  Dhe kjo nuk do te jete bomba e pare apo e fundit qe do te tronditi Tiranen dhe Shqiperine.

C4 eshte eksploziv qe vetem sherbimet sekrete (CIA) perdorin.

Albo

----------


## Orku

Menyra teper e sofistikuar me te cilen u realizua ekzekutimi i Lames le shteg per te dyshuar se pas vrasjes se tij jane njerez profesioniste qe zakonisht jane produkte sherbimesh te fshehta.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ne rrafshin kriminal jemi integruar plotesisht ne strukturat "euroatlantike". Vrasje me snajper, telebomba, C4. Konkurrim dinjitoz me teknologjine e dites. "Oktapodi" apo "100 dite ne Palermo" ngjajne si lodra kalamajsh.

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Menyre e sofistikuar , CIA , sherbimet e fshehta...sa shume ju pelqen ti jepni ngjyra Holliwood-iane ketij akti !
C4 ka sa te duash ne qarkullim ne Shqiperi dhe bomba e zakonshme qe pergaditet me kete lloj materiali eshte me celular i cili lidhet me kapsollen qe futet ne C4 dhe elektriciteti qe shkakton renien e ziles se celularit , shkakton detonimin e eksplozivit !
I bie ti numrit te celularit te lidhur me C4 qe e di vetem ti dhe hedh ne ere nje kat pallati (ose me teper..varet nga sasia e C4 qe perdor ) !
Celulari zgjidhet i tille qe te mos jete "trackable" ( apo i rregjistruar ) nga AMC dhe ke nje bombe inteligjente ne dore !
Per ta bere me funksionante , i fut edhe nje magnet lidhur me celularin dhe C4 dhe e vendos ku te duash !  Kjo lloj bombe e importuar kushton rreth 2.000 $ ( te pakten dikur para nja 2-3 vitesh kaq ishte )
Tashi , Vaidin Lama nuk e di se cfare krimesh paska bere por ai ka vdekur keshtu qe te vdekurin nuk eshte mire ta shash ! Rahmet paste shpirti i tij se bashku me ate cunin qe e shoqeronte te cilin e kam njohur dhe qe shkoi si i njomi ne te thate !

----------


## Brari

kam ven re se me pikatore flisni...
ckini pse trembi  o trima..zbrazini barqet ne forum.. 
mo i merrni diturite qe kini per boten mafioze me vehte ..

ti allandallon.. si e njef vaidin lama ..po kte  aresin..qe thua e njof.. fol a derbardh..

ceshte ki  altin Lama..?

c'lidhje ka me edvinin..

thua kot ka bredhur neper malësi  edvini keto dite.. mos valle qe te ket nje alibi...ja nuk jeshë fare ne tiran...qesh me sherbim partie ne veri e nuku di gjë se cbënet andej..

Po me  arapo shytet si i kish punet ki Lama..se ata te lire jane e mbrapa u vjen partia..

nejse..


----



Koha jone

E Marte, 01 Mars 2005


ATENTATI NDAJ LAMAJT, HAKMARRJE RIVALESH

Rigels Malile

TIRANE- Ekzekutohet ne menyren me makabre gjate nje atentati me eksploziv C4 biznesmeni i njohur dhe presidenti i Federates se Boksit, Vajdin Lamaj. Bashke me te humbet jeten edhe sipermarresi i importit te barnave, Dritan Arsi, nga Shkodra. Sulmi eshte realizuar fale nje telekomandimi teper profesional ne momentin qe dy shoket e femijerise gjendeshin ne ashensor dhe zbrisnin nga kati i peste i pallatit. Policia ngre te pakten 20 pista hetimi qe lidhen me aktivitetin e Lamajt teper te zgjeruar, duke bere lidhje dhe me atentatin e pare. Shoqerohen disa te dyshuar ne komisariatin nr. 1 te Tiranes, kontrollohen banesa ne pallatet perreth ku ndodhi ngjarja dhe ne zona te tjera. Ekspertet thane pas ngjarjes per gazeten se shperthimi ka qene teper i fuqishem, cka te ben te dyshosh se lloji i eksplozivit ka qene teper i vecante. Konkluzioni eshte se plani eshte thurur jashte vendit dhe realizuar ne Tirane. Lamaj njihej si nje nga biznesmenet me te fuqishem ne tregun e kafese, restoranteve, lokaleve e medias. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth ores 24.30 te mengjesit te djeshem ne kullen mbi pasticeri "Venecia", prone e familjes Lamaj, prane stadiumit "Qemal Stafa". 

NGJARJA

Ka qene ora rreth 24:30 e mengjesit te djeshem kur pallati dhe zona ku banonte biznesmeni Vajdin Lamaj jane tronditur nga nje shperthim i fuqishem. Shperthimi ka ndodhur ne ashensorin e pallatit ku banonte Lamaj dhe sasia e lendes plasese eshte vene ne pune ne momentin kur ai dhe miku i tij, Dritan Arsi, ishin duke zbritur nga banesa qe gjendet ne katin e peste te pallatit. Mesohet se ashensori ka qene i rezervuar vetem per familjen Lamaj. Shperthimi ka demtuar disa pjese te pallatit dhe ka arritur qellimin e tij, i cili me sa duket ka qene eleminimi fizik i presidentit te Federates Shqiptare te Boksit dhe njekohesisht biznesmenit Vajdin Lamaj. Ai ka marre ashensorin e tij privat per te zbritur dhe se bashku me mikun e tij kane humbur jeten pas shperthimit te nje sasie eksplozivi qe dyshohet te jete C4, e telekomanduar. Si pasoje kane mbetur te vdekur ne vend Lamaj dhe Arsi.

POLICIA

Sipas hetimeve te para, policia ka bere te ditur se eshte mjaft e erret ngjarja per vete faktin qe gjithcka ka qene e organizuar deri ne perfeksion. Burime te rezervuara thane se skena e pergatitur per atentatin e kalon cdo lloj kufiri te fantazise. Mister mbetet sipas policise koha ne te cilen eshte vendosur eksplozivi, pasi ashensori perdorej vetem nga familja e biznesmenit Vajdin Lamaj. Gjithashtu policia ben te ditur se po hetohet per te identifikuar autoret dhe motivet qe cuan ne nje atentat te tille. Pistat e para jane ato te hakmarrjes dhe te konkurrences se Lames ne aktivitetet e tij te biznesit, ku nuk perjashtohet as konkurrenca ne fushen e medias. Ai njihet si nje nga aksioneret kryesore ne radion me te madhe ne Shqiperi, "Top Albania Radio". Gjithashtu po hetohet edhe ne mundesite e nje hakmarrjeje te mundshme ne lidhje me veprimtarine e ipit, Altin Lamaj. Policia po vazhdon hetimet, por deri tani nuk ka asnje te dyshuar apo te shoqeruar ne lidhje me ngjarjen ku mbeti i vrare presidenti i Federates Shqiptare te Boksit dhe miku i tij, biznesmeni shkodran Dritan Arsi.






E Marte, 01 Mars 2005


"VAJDINI MUND TE JETE VRARE PER KONKURRENCE"

Rigels Malile

TIRANE- Shtepia e prinderve te Vajdin Lames, ne fshatin Domje te Tiranes, eshte perfshire nga zia dhe dhimbja per humbjen e djalit 37-vjecar i cili la dy femije, vajzen 7-vjecare dhe djalin vetem nje vjecar. Te afermit nuk jane ne gjendje te flasin dhe te falenderojne per prezencen teksa te zgjasin nje kafe te hidhur dhe cigaren e mortit. Vellai i madh i Vajdinit, Perparimi, eshte i zhytur ne dhimbje, megjithate te respekton sipas zakonit. Ai pranon qe te thote dy fjale per "Koha Jone" per faktin qe Vajdini kishte respekt per gazetaret dhe median ne pergjithesi. Po dje eshte zhvilluar ne Shkoder edhe ceremonia e Dritan Arsit, qe mbeti i vrare ne atentat.

Kur mesuat per ngjarjen?

Ishte ora rreth dy e nates kur me moren ne telefon te afermit e mi ne Tirane dhe me njoftuan se tek pallati i Vajdinit kishte patur nje shperthim. U tmerrova dhe pyeta cfare kishte ndodhur, por nuk me thane asgje per gjemen e madhe qe na ra. U ngrita dhe me disa te aferm te mite u nisem menjehere drejt Tiranes. Prinderve nuk u thame gje pasi nuk donim qe te shqetesonim askend, se nuk na thane qe Vajdini nuk ishte me. 

A keni ndonje dyshim per autoret e mundshem?

Nuk e di kush mund te kete qene, ose kush mund ta kete patur inat. Vajdini nuk kishte asnje konflikt personal me njeri. Shihte punen e tij dhe perpiqej te ndihmonte te gjithe ata qe kishin nevoje. Ndoshta e kane patur inat ose... Nuk di cfare te them. Por Vajdini nuk kishte probleme me njeri.

A mund te kete qene nje vrasje per shkak te konkurrences ne biznes?

Ndoshta. Vajdini punonte dhe respektonte edhe te tjeret qe punonin. Nuk ishte tipi qe t'i binte ne qafe tjetrit pse kryen te njejten pune. Ndoshta pse ai arriti dicka mund te kete shkaktuar xhelozite e te tjereve, por ai nuk i vodhi askujt. Vajdini kishte nje rreth te madh shoqeror dhe i respektonte ashtu sic e respektonin. Ishte biznesmen dhe me biznesin e tij mbante me buke edhe dhjetra njerez te tjere. Ndoshta ata qe nuk e konkurronin dot zgjodhen rrugen me te keqe.

Po konkurrenca ne media mund te jete nje motiv?

Biznesi i Vajdinit perfshinte shume gjera. "Top-i" eshte nje prej tyre dhe Vajdini e ka ngritur me mund dhe deshire pasi donte te bente dicka te mire. Pse arriti dicka duhet ta vrisnin? Ndoshta edhe kjo mund te ishte nje arsye, por une nuk di asgje. Vajdini nuk fliste kurre per punet e tij, por edhe nuk kishte treguar ndonjehere shenja problemesh. 

Si ishte Vajdini i perditshem?

Vajdini ishte nje tip i shoqerueshem dhe i kuptueshem me te gjithe. Askujt nuk i donte te keqen dhe askujt nuk i binte ne qafe. Ishte nje njeri i nderuar dhe i respektuar dhe kete e tregon rrethi jashtezakonisht i madh shoqeror qe ka. Ishte i drejte dhe i rrepte kur kishte te drejte, ose kur shihte dicka qe nuk shkonte. Respektonte familjen dhe bente nje jete te rregullt, pavaresisht nga punet e shumta qe mund te kishte e gjente kohen edhe per te jetuar si cdo njeri i thjeshte. Vajdini ishte nga ata persona me te cilet familja krenohej. 

Biznesi i ish-oficerit te rendit

Vajdin Lamaj ishte presidenti i Federates Shqiptare te Boksit, FBSH. Njekohesisht ishte pronar i te gjitha restoranteve te "Juveniljes", pasticeri "Venezias", bashkepronar i "Top Albania Radio", radios kombetare dhe njihet si aksioner ne televizionin "Top Channel". Ai kerkoi shpesh nje rritje cilesore te ketij sporti ne Shqiperi. Kete e tregoi disa here me disa investime te cilat ishin dhurata personale te tij ne sherbim te boksiereve te rinj. "Dua qe keta te rinj te kene ate qe une nuk e pata kurre", do te deklaronte Lamaj ne inagurimin e palestres se boksit, e cila u financua prej tij. Vajdin Lamaj njihej si nje nga aksioneret kryesore ne tregtine e kafes. Ai kishte ekskluzivitetin e kafes se mirenjohur "Lori Kafe" dhe ishte pronar i dy prej restoranteve luksoze ne Tirane te cilat mbanin emrin "Juvenilja".

Si i shpetoi atentatit me 15 tetor te vitit te kaluar

Ishte mbremja e ftohte e 15 tetorit te vitit te kaluar kur Vajdin Lamaj u sulmua nga tre persona tek shkallet e ish-Pallatit te Kultures, ne qender te kryeqytetit. Ai ishte i ftuar ne nje emision cikel ne nje nga televizionet kombetare si president i Federates Shqiptare te Boksit ne Shqiperi, se bashku me biznesmenin tjeter Irfan Ngjeqari. Bresherite e plumbave rreth mesnates kane lene te plagosur ne kembe Lamajn dhe te plagosur me rende Ngjeqarin. Lamaj do te prononcohej se nuk ishte ai objektivi i goditjes dhe se nuk kishte hasmeri e konflikte me askend. 

Karriera

Nga polic, ne drejtor policie i komanduar

Ka patur nje karriere te suksesshme ne polici pas viteve 90. Nga nje oficer i thjeshte krimesh, u kthye ne nje komandant grupi, shef krimesh, shef komisariati, nendrejtor dhe drejtor i komanduar ne policine e Shkodres per disa muaj. Ka sherbyer ne rrethet e veriut te vendit. Nderkohe qe pas vitit 1995 sherbeu ne Tirane si shef krimesh ne komisariatin nr. 2 te Tiranes. Gjate vitit 1997 terhiqet nga karriera si oficer karriere ne rend dhe nis aktivitet biznesi, duke ngritur restorantin e pare "Juvenilja" ne rrugen "Sami Frasheri". Nje vit me vone inaguron "Top Albania Radio" dhe nis biznesin e kafese.

Nje vit me pare

Altin Lamaj u arrestua per vrasje

Forcat speciale do te arrestonin nje vit me pare, ne kulmin e operacionit "Rrjeta e Hekurt", Altin Lamajn, nipin e Vajdin Lamajt, ne ambientet e pasticeri "Venecias", qe eshte dhe prone e te ndaluarit. Atehere u komunikua nga policia se ishte arrestuar per armembajtje pa leje. Ndersa me vone u konkludua nga prokuroria qe coi dosjen ne gjykate per disa vrasje te kryera gjate viteve 1999-2000, nder te cilat edhe nje me Elidon Kotorrin, tashme i ndaluar dhe qe po gjykohet. Lamaj kundershtoi akuzat, ndersa nga pala mbrojtese u argumentua fakti i mungeses se provave. Dosja i kaloi gjykates, ndersa u deklarua se flitej dhe per vrasjen e Alban Celes, djalit te dekanit te Fakultetit te Drejtesise ne Tirane, pese vjet me pare.

Ashensori

Vajdin Lamaj dhe miku i tij, Dritan Darsi, hyjne ne ashensorin privat te familjes per te zbritur sipas hetimeve, ndersa kishin perfunduar nje pune se bashku ne banese

Shperthimi

Nje shperthim i fuqishem degjohet rreth ores 00.30 te mengjesit ne katin e peste te pallatit ku banonte Lamaj, duke tronditur ndertesen gjigante

Vrasja

Banoret gjejne te vdekur Vajdin Lamajn dhe mikun e tij, Dritan Arsi, ndersa shperthimi ka shkaktuar demtime te konsiderueshme ne armaturen e pallatit dhe ne ashensor

Telekomanda

Policia qe mberriti ne vendngjarje konstatoi se behej fjale per nje sasi eksplozivi te konsiderueshme me fuqi te madhe, ndersa shperthimi ishte kryer ne distance me telekomande

Hetimi

Menjehere jane bllokuar hyrjet dhe daljet e qytetit. Kontrollohen disa banesa dhe shoqerohen te pakten dhjete persona te dyshuar si te perfshire qe kane levizur ne zone

Pistat

Bie ne sy numri i madh i pistave te hetimit, pasi Lamaj kishte shume aktivitete tregtare dhe mediatike. Specialistet thane se ato shkojne ne 20 per shkak te aktivitetit te viktimes

Dyshimet

Pista me e besueshme per ekspertet kriminaliste te policise mbetet ajo e nje rivaliteti midis dy paleve, njera e paidentifikueshme ende, qe ka sjelle edhe perplasjen

Policia

Ne nje komunikate zyrtare, organet e rendit dhane vetem disa detaje siperfaqesore, nderkohe qe nuk kishin arrestuar asnje autor, sikurse per atentatin e vitit te kaluar

-----

korrieri


--
Arresi, infermieri qe nuk iu frikesua trazirave '97  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
Kush ishte Artan Arresi 

U lind ne Shkoder, ne vitin 1970 

I martuar, me dy femije 

Me 1998, ne Tirane mbaron shkollen e mesme ushtarake "Skenderbeg", me rezultate te shkelqyera 

Pas kesaj vazhdon studimet ne Akademine Ushtarake, dega Zbulim 

Ne vitin 1990 per arsye ekonomike dhe familjare e braktis kete shkolle dhe detyrohet te kthehet prane familjes ne Shkoder 

Pasi mbaron nje kurs dy-vjecar per infermieri ne Shkoder, per 10 vjecar punon si infermier. 

Me 2001, njekohesisht perfundon studimet pa shkeputje nga puna, prane Universitetit te Shkodres, dega Bio-Kimi, me rezultate te larta 

Po me 2001 fillon studimet ne Fakultetin Juridik dhe aktualisht ka qene ne vitin e trete te tij ndersa njihte gjuhen angleze 

Me 2002 fillon pune prane kompanise "Novartis" ne Tirane, ku zhvendoset me gruan dhe dy femijet 

SHKODER - Mijera qytetare shkodrane i kane dhene dje lamtumiren e fundit 37 vjecarit Artan Arresi, i vrare ne atentat me eksploziv te telekomanduar, ne te gdhire te dites se djeshme, se bashku me biznesmenin Vajdin Lame. Sikurse behet e ditur nga miq te Arresit, ai njihej nga te gjithe si nje njeri korrekt, i shoqerise, i papertuar per te ndihmuar njerezit. Te paharruara jane per shume qytetare shkodrane, ngjarjet e renda te vitit 1997, kur ne qytet, nuk levizte njeri neper rruge. Viktima e djeshme, gjate asaj periudhe te frikshme dhe plot rrezik, nuk pertonte te dilte nga shtepia, per te ndihmuar njerezit ne nevoje, pasi ai atehere, punonte si infermier prane qendres rajonale spitalore te rrethit te Shkodres. Artan Arresi, eshte njohur me Vajdin Lamen, qe ne shkolle te mesme, shoqeri te cilen nuk e kane harruar asnjehere. Shperngulja per arsye pune, me familje ne drejtim te Tiranes, e Arresit, sic duket ka bere qe te shtohen kontaktet, me mikun e tij te dikurshem te rinise. V.Idrizi 





---
Hetimet, 25 te shoqeruar per atentatin  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
Dhjetra forca policie dhe hetues "zbarkuan" dje ne pallatin ku u ekzekutuan Vajdin Lame dhe Artan Arresi, ne perpjekje per te mbledhur prova dhe deshmi. Merren ne pyetje shume te pranishem dhe perfundojne ne polici, per verifikim, 25 te tjere. Te gjitha detajet e zbardhura per skemen e krimit, pistat dhe ku has ne veshtiresi policia per te patur shpejt, identitetin e autoreve te ngjarjes. Hetuesit: "Celulari dhe kamera, dyshohet se u perdoren si "celesi" i krimit 

Edison KURANI 

TIRANE - Sasia prej afro 800 grame C4, nje lloj eksplozivi plastik, shume i fuqishem per shperthime me pasoja te renda, ishte vendosur ne tavan, ne menyre te tille qe te shperthente kur te komandohej ne distance. Ne kete menyre, u realizua atentati i frikshem ndaj biznesmenit Vajdin Lame dhe grosistit te medikamenteve Artan Arresi, ne te gdhire te dites se djeshme ne kryeqytet. Burime te grupit hetimor, thane se dyshojne shume qe nje telefon celular, te kete sherbyer per atentatin. Ndoshta nje telefonate ka sjelle shperthimin e komanduar ne distance menjehere pas te folurit ne telefon. Por dyshimet e tjera te policise, i permbahen mundesise se komandimit te shperthimit ne distance, fale nje mikrokamere, qe kontrolloi levizjet e Lames gjate hyrjes ne ashensor. Pasi eshte pritur qe ashensori te ngjitej deri afer katit te peste, "eshte dhene urdheri" per plasjen e eksplozivit. 

Pak gjurme, pak shpresa 

Gjithesesi, policia nga hetimet qe kreu ne vendin e tragjedise se rende, beson se disa gjurme te gjetura ne pallat dhe perreth tij, mund te ndihmojne ne zbardhjen e krimit. Nderkohe, besohet se kane qene tre, personat qe kane kryer ne terren, aktin e rende. Sipas hetimit, tre persona qe mbeten te paidenfikueshem ende, besohet se kane kontrolluar te gjitha levizjet e Vajdin Lames, ne oret perpara shperthimit te eksplozivit. Madje dyshohet se tre autoret, i kane studiuar mire prej disa ditesh, levizjet qe kryente zakonisht Lame, per te realizuar planin kriminal. 

Avantazhet e autoreve 

"Te mbuluar" nga shume te dhena te tilla, autoret kane patur mundesine keshtu, per te kontrolluar itinerarin e levizjes se viktimes, duke perllogaritur edhe kohen kur duhet te funksiononte "mina" e telekomanduar. Gjithashtu, hetuesit dyshojne se njeri prej autoreve, eshte ekspert i mirefillte ne fushen e shperthimeve me eksploziv. "Dyshojme se C4, eksplozivi plastik i perdorur, nuk i perket atij te marre ne trazirat e vitit 1997 ne depot ushtarake shqiptare, por eshte marre jashte vendit". Policia shtoi se e bazon kete dyshim ne faktin sipas saj, se lenda plasese dhe menyra e shperthimit, permes nje telekomande ne distance, ishin tejet te sofistikuara dhe funksionuan ne menyre precize. 

Nen kontroll te plote 

Policia thote gjithashtu, se levizjet e dy te ndjereve, mund te jene kontrolluar edhe me dylbi, duke mundesuar keshtu, qe lenda plasese, te shpertheje pikerisht ne momentin kur viktimat ishin ne ashensor. "Atentati, eshte projektuar ne nje menyre te sofistikuar", thane hetuesit e ngjarjes. Nata e vone, largesia e supozuar nga vendi i shperthimit dhe mireorganizimi ne distance i planit kriminal, besohen nga grupi hetimor, si avantazhet e autoreve per t'i shpetuar te pakten aktualisht, identifikimit te tyre nga policia. 

"Lume" shoqerimesh 

Pak minuta pas ngjarjes, ne komisariatet e policise se Tiranes, u shoqeruan te pakten 25 persona kryesisht te rinj, pjesa me e madhe e te cileve, elemente kontigjent te njohur per policine. "Ne shoqeruam nje numer personash, deshmitare ne vendin e krimit, por edhe te tjere qe mendojme se kane dijeni per ngjarjen si dhe rojen e nates se pallatit", delaruan zyrtaret e policise se Tiranes. Nderkaq, mesohet se jane shoqeruar edhe nje here, disa nga personat qe u moren ne pyetje, pas atentatit te pare ndaj Vajdin Lames. 

Pistat per ngjarjen 

Persa i perket pistave te krimit, policia dhe prokuroria, kerkuan te jene te rezervuar per te mos demtuar hetimin dhe perpjekjet per kapjen e autoreve. Dy organet hetimore, u mjaftuan te thone se jane duke u perqendruar ne dy pista investigimi, pa i detajuar ato. Sipas tyre, njera piste mund te jete ajo e perseritjes se atentatit nga te njejtet persona qe e kryen me 15 tetor 2004 ndaj Lames duke qelluar 26 plumba me bresheri automatiku. Per kete ngjarje, prokuroria pak muaj me vone i pezulloi hetimet duke mos mundur te gjeje asnje autor. 





--
Lame-Arresi, shoket qe studiuan kaq shume per armen  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
Qe ne moshen 14 vjecare, Artan Arresi dhe Vajdin Lame, kane qene shoke te ngushte, pasi jane njohur per here te pare ne bangot e shkolles "Skenderbeg", per te vazhduar ne dy vite te shkolles se larte, si dhe per te mos iu ndare njeri tjetrit as ne shkollen e larte per Juridik. Te dy ishin ne vit te trete, madje edhe rruget nga Tirana per ne Shkoder, benin bashke si dhe jepnin te njejtat provime se bashku ate dite. Me Vaidinin kane patur te perbashket edhe pasionin per sportet. 

Nga te gjithe shoket dhe miqte e tij, Artani njihej si nje njeri tejet altruist, i papertuar dhe i dashur me te gjithe. Mjaftonte te rrije vetem nje here te vetme me te te te bente per vete me logjiken e tij te argumentit, te dashamiresise, nje cilesi e rralle kjo per kohet e sotme, tregojne miq te tij ne Shkoder. Jane te shumte ato shoke dhe miq te cilet i kane rene ne "qafe" atij per t'iu gjetur ndonje ilac qe nuk e kishin farmacite e Shkodres dhe Artani, pa pertese, ua dergonte qofte vete dhe qofte me shoferet e furgoneve te Shkodres. Sipas miqve, "jane te paharruara ditet e veshtira te vitit 1997 kur si infermier, nuk pertonte t'u vinte ne ndihme qyrtetareve te ndryeshem qe kishin nevoje per mjekime ne banese". V.Idrizi 






---
Per suksesin e krimit te dyfishte, dyshohet se jane perdorur  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
Tre persona qe kane koordinuar punen mes tyre 

Monitorimi prej ditesh i te gjitha levizjeve te Lames 

Eksploziv i llojit C4 (plastik), ne masen afro 800 grame 

Importimi i eksplozivit "special" jashte vendit 

Aparat celular dhe pult per komandim ne distance 

Mikrokamera per te patur nne kontroll levizjet 

Pjesa e siperme e ashensorit per maskimin e lendes plasese 

Distanca mes autoreve dhe kulles, e mjaftueshme per te mos rrezikuar 

Erresira e nates qe stimulon mundesine e ikjes pa lene gjurme 

Dy viktimat u takuan pak ore para ngjarjes 

Burime familjare ne Shkoder, pohuan mbreme se naten e vrasjes gjer ne oren 19.00, Artan Arresi, ka qene ne qytetin e tij te lindjes, prane shokeve dhe miqve. Pastaj vone ne mbremje, ai eshte nisur per ne drejtim te Tiranes, pasi duhej te dergonte femijen te henen ne shkolle dhe pastaj te kthehej serish per ne Shkoder. Ne vendlindje, ai do te zhvillonte nje seminar trajnues, me mjeket e spitalit rajonal. Perpara krimit fatal, Artani ishte ne darke me Vajdinin te "Juvenilia". 





-----
Kush ishte VAJDIN LAME  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
U lind me 8 dhjetor 1968 ne Kukes 

I martuar, me tre femije 

Me 1982, pasi perfundoi shkollen tetevjecare, vazhdoi ate te mesme 

Me 1986, ndoqi edhe studimet e larta ushtarake 

Me 1990 perfundon studimet duke vijuar me Akademine e Policise 

Njekohesisht, edhe studimet ne fakultetin Juridik ne Shkoder 

Karriera ushtarake e Lames, nisi ne Sektorin e Zbulimit ne Ushtri 

Me pas kaloi ne ministrine e Rendit Publik 

Ne vitin 1997 ishte shef i Policise Kriminale ne Komisariatin nr 2 ne Tirane 

Po ne kete vit, merr detyren e shefit te Komisariatit te Policise, Shkoder 

Me 1998, drejtor i Policise se Qarkut Shkoder 

Vitet e fundit, eshte aktivizuar ne biznes 

Gjate kesaj periudhe, Vajdin Lame, i eshte perkushtuar edhe sporteve te renda duke u bere drejtues kombetar i boksit 

Presidenti i Federates Shqiptare te Boksit 

Bashkepronar i "top Albania Radio" 

Pronar i rrjetit te restoranteve "Juvenilia", ne rrugen "Sami Frasheri" dhe prapa stadiumit "Qemal Stafa" ne Tirane 





....
Ne atentatin prane TVA, Vajdin Lame mbeti i plagosur  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
TIRANE - Atentati qe ndodhi dje ne pallatin prane "Sheraton", nuk ishte i pari per biznesmenin Vajdin Lame. Me 15 tetor te vitit 2004, ai u plagos nga te shtenat e nje automatiku, nga persona qe e qelluan ate, ndersa dilte nga Pallati i Kultures. Lame, ishte ftuar ne emisionin e se premtes, "Zone e Lire", te drejtuar nga Arian Cani dhe ne studio ndodhej edhe inxhinieri oponent me qeverne, Xhevahir Ngjeqari. Pasi perfundoi emisioni i drejteprdrejte, dy te ftuarit dhe drejtuesi, dolen nga studiot e TV Arberia, prane Bibliotekes Kombetare. Por ne keto caste, nje automjet tip "Opel", me targa gjermane, u afrua prane te treve dhe nga njeri xham, nje person qelloi me automatik, duke lene te plagosur ne kembe, Vajdin Lamen dhe ne bark, Xhevahir Ngjeqarin. Pas atentatit, autoret i vune flaken makines prane "Shkolles se Kuqe" ne periferi te Tiranes, dhe sipas deshmive te mbledhura nga policia, u larguan me nje makine tip Benz", me targa te Krujes. Megjithe hetimet e kryera, nuk u arrit te identifikohej asnje nga autoret dhe dosja mbeti ne prokurorine e Tiranes. Ed.Ku 


....
Varrimi i Lames, marrin pjese politikane dhe biznesmene  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
TIRANE - Disa mijera qytetare moren pjese dje pasdite ne oren 15.00, ne varrimin e biznesmenit Vajdin Lame. I ndjeri, u percoll ne banesen e fundit, nga fshati Domje prane Tiranes, ku jetojne prinderit e tij. Ne ceremonine mortore, ishin te pranishem shume njerez, mes tyre te aferm dhe miq, politikane dhe biznesmene te ndryshem, nga brenda dhe jashte vendit. funerali i presidentit te Federates Shqiptare te Boksit, Vajdin Lame, u zhvillua nga familja, ne fshatin Domje. Stafi i Top Channel dhe i Top Albania Radios, thane dje se i shprehen familjes se te ndjerit, ngushellimet per humbjen e rende. Lame, prej disa vitesh, i apasionuar pas sporteve te renda, sponsorizonte ekipin kombetar te boksit si dhe palestren e ketij sporti ne Tirane. Para pak vitesh, ai ishte zgjedhur edhe President, i Federates Shqiptare te Boksit. 


...
Pas atentatit te pare, Lame nen ruajtje te vecante  
E Marte, 01 Mars 2005 
TIRANE - Per shkak te atentatit qe i ndodhi 15 tetorin e kaluar, Vajdin Lame, u detyrua te marre masa per sigurine e jetes se tij. Prej me shume se kater muajsh, ai levizte i shoqeruar nga persona qe kujdeseshin per te mos patur telashe. Lame jetonte ne apartamentin ne katin e tete te nje prej kullave dhjete kateshe qe ndodhet prane hotel "Sheraton", prapa stadiumit kombetar "Qemal Stafa", ku vetem disa metra me poshte, ndodhej lokali "Venezia" ndersa pak me lart, lokali i tij, "Juvenilia". Pas ngjarjes se 15 tetorit, ku mbeti i plagosur, Lame tha se nuk besonte te kishte qene ai, objekti i atentatit. Ne deklarimet per shtyp, biznesmeni dhe njekohesisht president i Federates se Boksit, Vajdin Lame tha se "une e perjashtoj ne menyre kategorike qe te kem qene objekt sulmi". Ne lidhje me kete ngjarje, u kryen shume hetime por dosja mbeti pa autore. 


---
kto ishin gazetat per Vajdinin..





....





more cpo me lexojne site muan..


cne kulla dhjetkatshe prapa stadiumit kemal  tafa?

Aty ishte parku i madh ..pisha bredha mimoza bar jeshil.. dhe ne mes atij gjelberimi ngrihej ndertesa hije rende e Fak. Gjikut..
Mjaftonte ajo  ndertese e bere qe ne koh te Zog Musolinit..
Le te ishte stadiumi  i bere po ne koh te Zog Musolinit  e fundit  ngrehine pe Betoni e le te rriteshin e fisnikeroheshin pishat e mimozat e bari jeshil ne ate kend te Tiranes..
Cduhej aty te ndertohej   beton 10 katesh .. mbi pishezat e blerta...
ah mafie e qelbur  Nano Mizo Berisho Tritano Kelmendo-Brojko Edvino--Mekso-pashk Rulo fino ruco klement kolaneco  Malo Meto Monikjane..
.

Nuk i lat kti populli nje cop vend ku te vej mullaqet pa pagese..


Kush ka para le ti ndertoje ne Mamurras e Levan  10 katshat e 25 po te doje..

rrac e ndyre..

----------


## Kleitus

Against
C4 nuk eshte tritol djal, eshte nje ekploziv i nje cilesie teper te larte. Po Albo nuk ka pse te cuditet, kur para 2 muajsh u kapen rraketa qe hodhen Stealthin duke shkuar rrezik per ne kondove, qe kishte nje muaj e nuk mundi dot nje qeveri e tere te bente gje. Si perfundim nuk beri gje, por imagjino te kishin ato rraketa. 

Se nga vine keto arme hajde merre vesh, por kane filluar dhe tani larjet e hesapeve si ne kohen e Italise se Aldo Moros. Nese i bejme llogarite do kalojne dhe rreth 20-30 vjet te tjera cowbojslliqesh perpara se te mendohen 2 here perpara se te merren me pisllqe trimat. Shqiperia sidoqofte eshte vend i vogel, por jo dhe aq kur ne qeveri ke Gramoz Rucera me shoke.

----------


## Brari

nuk te kerkoj kush me pergoju ti kend..o allan dalloni .. se per kto pun ti nuk merr leje tek une.. e nuk pyet per burrnina ..po te punon  fyti si lavaman.. 
vet the se e njof arresin..e un te thash fol per ate.. 
me fol do me than me i than ca gjana per personin e familjen  ne kuptimin e mire..

shum po i dijshe kto dinamitat ..

dukesh qe je far cubit.. 

nejse..

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Prisni prisni ky eshte vetem fillimi...

----------


## episodestory

Nuk Di Çte Them.Per Mendimin Tim Ate Kot NUk E Kane Vrare.Nje Shkak İ forte Duhet Te Kete Qen.Nqs Ai Ka Qene Per Rast Hakmarrjeje Mıre Ja Kane Bere.Se Keto Lloj Fytyrash Kshu E Duan.

----------


## Orku

> kam ven re se me pikatore flisni...
> ckini pse trembi  o trima..zbrazini barqet ne forum.. 
> mo i merrni diturite qe kini per boten mafioze me vehte


Brari nuk trembet kush por ceshtja eshte se kjo faqe eshte per  mort.

----------


## AnDI_20

Rrofte e Qofte Perjete Vajdin Lama... pse bisedoni kot mer jaho... kur ishte gjalle spa burre motre me e sha ne fytyre ... ju qytetaret shker.dhata pse e shani tani qe vdiq  pse nuk e shani njeriun ne fytyre .. por ju jeni si ai qene qe te han mbas shpine te shani ne chat e te shani ne varrr te keni turp te gjithe ... 

Rahmet i Paste Shpirti Gjithmone Vajdin Lames Dhe Shokut te Tij

----------


## Brari

Ork e domje..!

Me dhimbset cdo njeri qe masakrohet  nga Hijet e mafies.

cdo njeri duhet te gjykohet nga gjyqi e ai jep denimin.

Ka nje proces ne Tiran..qe do e quaj "Edvinizimi"  i Tiranes..

Asgjesohen kioskat e asfiksohen kioskaxhijte  duke i pare ata si  "proletariat demokratikas" qe duhet  varferuar deri ne  shperngulje  e kjo jo per  te zbukuruar Tiranen..por per tja lene vendin Gratacielave e klases se gratacielisteve te cilet jane "aristokracia Socialiste".. pra besnik me koke te Klaneve  edvino-Nano-puniste..

Sic duket vajdini nuk mundi te behet i Nano edvinave.. 
Diku ai tregoj  Malsorllek  e mos bindje pra do jet bere nje fare "jo i joni"  per Klanet Edviniste..dhe per kete  Nano edvini i ka gati  ata "klosat"  qe  cojne ne te semes (po te perifrazojme  Nanon ne Biseden Abdi Rogner) cdo "jo i jonë"..

Vajdini eshte  i pergjuar me muaj  e me ne fund qellimi.. pra urdheri u zbatua..
Dje  ata..grupi i vrasesve kan marre  "qesen me florij"  shperblimin pra e ja kan mbathur..
Keto muaj  vajdini do ket jetuar ne ankth te tmerrshem..
Jam i bindur se ai i ka ditur se kush po e ndjek e kush ja ka bere bene..por i mjeri malsor.. ka mendu se mund ti zbusi krokodilat.. e i ka dhen gajret vehtes..me.."Bane zot anderr.." te proverbit..

Gabimi I vajdinit eshte se..kembenguli qe  Atentati ne deren e TV  i para do muajve nuk synonte ate por  kushedi ke..

kjo i ka dhene  preteks  polica Shiksave te Klos Nano Edvinit te bejn sikur po kerkojne atentatoret e ne fakt te organizojne ne qetesi  Masakren perfekte..

ska dyshim se Sot ne Shqiperi nuk guxon kush te vrase dike qe eshte i Bahces Nano edvino Socialiste.. dhe e kunderta.. armata Altino arapiste  e PS-se i ka gurin e arren te vrasin cilindo qe do Kupola..

FinoJevgo Bac.. .. mo u krruaj me mirin e Xhikes i tha shefi madh  njerit prej kopukve te vet.. dhe Miri Xhikes shkoj ne te semes..

e pash Sallakun ne Tv.. duke folur ne parlament..

Ne fytyre dallove  tamam  tipin e atyre ministrave te Kohes Enverit qe i kemi pare ne plenumet e cfaqura nga Bert Papa.. kur ndjenin se  enveri u a kish bere varrin gati e ata vec merrnin fryme ..
Sallaku dukej nje kufome me Kollare.. krejt si Kadri Hazbiu ne plenum.. 
Pra..sallak  bej si te thomi NA.. ndrishe shkon tek Genc Sina..

edvini eshte perbindesh..

per ate punojne ekspertet me te zot te ku.rves Ps.. 

O me mua e pagoni thaset me euro o ju vrava..si qent e lagjes.. kjo eshte mesazhi qe jep kupola me Vajdin Lamen.. per te gjithe para  votimeve..


Ata nuk  gabojne me si Miz Alia qe e dorzoj pushtetin.. nga presioni i disa senatoreve.. joooo

Ne cojme ushtar sa te duash o Bush ne Irak po ne ketu mo na luaj se jemi mire.. ti me na e na me ty.. e na lini te sundojme..

ju brenda.. hmm.. ju a kerrejme zorret..si Vajdinit..e skini ku ankoheni..ja shikoni  ftyrvrerosurin Sallak ne Tv o milet.. se kot nuk u a dham ne lajme.. si rri pupthi  si qen cirku para nesh..


terrori  i eger I mafies socialiste ka filluar e do arrije Amplituden ne ditet qe vijne..

Ngushellime familjes fshatare te Vajdinit..

duhej ti punonte truri e ti thoshin ik..bir se kta te vrasin..e nuk bejn shaka..

----------

